# A pigeon with tail down!



## karla

Hi my friends!
I notice 3 days ago ,one of the pigeon I feed ,has a tail down and he or she eats ,after that, find a spot to rest in my balcony and then fly away,chases by a male pigeon protecting his nest .
I don't think he/she wants to make a nest ,because another pair ( the same pair had a baby and die couple of hours later ...remember) Have another nest now, this time without nothing to hide or protection (i took everything inside so they wouldn't make a nest , but it seems they didn't care 
Anyway this other pigeon that comes and eat looks a little different like sick , does anybody know could be the problem with a tail down ??


----------



## Feefo

Hi Karla,

Holding the tail down is often a sign of pain, unless the pigeon is on an awkward perch and trying to keep its balance.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Karla,

Does the bird have its back huntched up at all?

Any idea of its age?


----------



## Pidgey

There are a few things but some references seem to indicate that it's a sign of abdominal pain. This could mean anything from a bacterial infection in the GI to Coccidiosis. If you can get the bird, you can give it appropriate medications, preferably after some tests.

Pidgey


----------



## karla

I will try to take a picture when he/she come back, to my balcony !
So you can see , what I mean. 
Thanks Cynthia, Treesa, & Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

It could also be a healthy female getting ready to lay and egg .. or did I miss something? I do see that the question about the hunched back wasn't answered.

Terry


----------



## karla

I just took a picture of him or her (more likely her..... I think) 
She haven't come in a long time, until today again 







I hope she is ok! It seems he or she eats ok ! 
Thanks 
Karla


----------



## Amber_uk

the bird is very cute & looks healthy but i dont know much about pigeons try and contact cyntiha (cycro) as she knows alot if you want i can tell her to contact you just let me know thanks!


----------



## karla

Thanks Amber_uk!
I don't know how I can help this little bird , she eats fine, she poops fine I don't know what could be the problem. 
I can't catch her because I have neighbors all around my apartment, always looking at my balcony , I don't think they like the idea i feed pigeons .
Today I fed 32 in my small bacony 
but I am willing to help if she is really sick .
Thanks
Karla


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Karla,

Thank you for your care and concern over this bird.

I'm so sorry you are struggling to do what is right by these birds, watching over them, feeding them and helping them when they are needy.

It would be wise to catch her and have her checked out. I know that is going to be very difficult for you, but she does look a little off and from her behavior that you mentioned earlier something may be going on. 

The fact that she still remains that way with the tail down for several days now would be another reason to catch her. 

I NEVER see any of my hens with their tails down, UNLESS a day before they lay an egg, the day they lay the egg, if it goes on longer after that then it could be an infection, or something else going on that is NO GOOD. If she is still looking like that, I would intervene.


----------



## TAWhatley

I think that one definitely needs to be caught and examined to see what's going on .. something is not right and especially since this hunched position has been present for several days.

Hope you can catch the bird, Karla .. I know it's not easy.

Terry


----------

